# Coming up on Fox



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Subject: This Sunday at 8:00 pm central 9:00 pm eastern

This Sunday 1-10-10 Fox news, is going to air a very important documentary about Barack Obama, Sunday night at 9 P M Eastern.

The report will go back to Obama's earlier days, showing even then his close ties to radical Marxist professors, friends, spiritual advisers, etc. It will also reveal details about his ties to Rev. Wright for +20 years i.e. how he was participating with this man, and not for the reasons he states!

The report has uncovered more of Obama's radical past and we will see things that no one in the media is willing to put out there. It will be a segment to remember.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Too good to be true expose this radical crazy. Can you believe being able to write this about an American President. Can you believe a credible news station can run the story they will run Sunday. Pretty simple where there is smoke there is fire. If only ten percent of Foxs story is true this Obama should be thrown out of Officef. If half is true he should go on trial for treason.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

This is an old spam that went out during the campaign. Now it is being re-run again with no more merit to it being true. As much as I dislike the leftist socialist we have for Pres. This claim is bogus!!!!!


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

This hit my inbox last september, total spam bS. :rollin:


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Ron Gilmore said:


> This is an old spam that went out during the campaign. Now it is being re-run again with no more merit to it being true. As much as I dislike the leftist socialist we have for Pres. This claim is bogus!!!!!


Yep, too good to be true. It ain't gonna happen. It's the old "wish in one hand and crap in the other then see which hand fills up first". :roll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Your right it is to good to hope for. When I seen it my memory went back to that hoax we seen before, but I did have to wonder it it could be something new. To many things going on to search, so I took the lazy way out and just watched to see what you guys would say on here. More than once an attack of lazy has made me just post something on here and let it get sorted out. In the end you guys are always reliable. Thanks. 
Sometimes if it's to off base I have to eat some crow.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm confused is this whats on Fox tonight.


----------



## BrightBeaver (Jan 8, 2010)

Thought this thread was about Sarah Palin coming up on fox!


----------

